# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  My L046 FRIES ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

## akoh

Man ! what a " National Day surprise " !. I was up early on Friday morning (abt 6.00am )coz' need to do marketing for " family get together dinner ". So before stepping out of the door, I went to my L046 Zebra Breeding tank to have a peep. It's still dark in my balcony so I used my small torch to check if all systems and the Dwarf Farlowella fries are A O K !( the pair in the Zebra Breeding tank that bred a couple of weeks ago !). Saw something on the rear glass panel of the tank that doesn't look like a dwarf farlowella fry. To my Surprise ! it was a " BABY L046 ! ! ! ! ! " an exact replica of the parent ! damn cute ! [ :Grin: ] man ! I was freak out ! and far out !. I directed the torch to those " breeding pvc tubings " and saw some more babies at the end of the tubings ! I counted 5 ! [ :Grin: ] think there are some ! probably hiding in the drift woods and neutral rocks !. After all these years of fish keeping especially Plecos ! this is probably the best surprise I ever had ! [ :Grin: ].
[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] cheers !

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## vinz

Congrats, Akoh!!!

----------


## lip

congrats man!! this is quite exciting...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Mez

Nice Akoh!
Fancy sending me some through the mail? England isnt that far away..haha!
What size tank is it?
James[ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 8/12/2002 10:11:30 AM 
> 
> Nice Akoh!
> Fancy sending me some through the mail? England isnt that far away..haha!
> What size tank is it?
> James[]
> ----------------


James ! when the tank is overcrowded with L046, I'll send you some ! [ :Grin: ]. The L046 breeding tank is 4'x2'x2', cheer man ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## lsz

woohoo ALlen 
next national day you should let the babies drink newater

----------


## coryfav

yeah, must be something to do with NEWATER! they came out just in time to try it![ :Grin: ] 

CONGRATS! :Smile:

----------


## kunner

Allen! Welcome to L046 breeding line!!! Hey must be careful now. Need to control the water as original as possible to the keep the baby in ease. Mind u they are extremly sensitive to white spot. I have some very bad exprience in this. Change your water in min amount but change frequency. This will help them grow faster.[ :Grin: ] For feed the baby.....I think u r better than me[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] . Good luck!!! and happy L046 nannying!!!!

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 8/12/2002 11:25:09 AM 
> 
> Allen! Welcome to L046 breeding line!!! Hey must be careful now. Need to control the water as original as possible to the keep the baby in ease. Mind u they are extremly sensitive to white spot. I have some very bad exprience in this. Change your water in min amount but change frequency. This will help them grow faster.[] For feed the baby.....I think u r better than me[] [] . Good luck!!! and happy L046 nannying!!!!
> ----------------


Kun ! Thks for the pointers !. I usually do a wkly 25% partial water-change in order to maintain &amp;quot;water quality&amp;quot; guess that helps my Zebras to get into the mood for Luv !.  :Kiss:  [ :Grin: ].Moreover I also attached a Dulpa T-control to the tank to maintain the temp. to 28 to 29 C, guess that helps too huh !. Anyway Thks.

Flor ! lsz ! , next water-change I'll use NEWATER ! who know ! it may speed up the growth rate ! cheoooong ah ! , Thks.

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## urbanjungleman

Hail the undisputed PlecoKing!!! It is indeed a good news for all local pleco enthusiats. Allen, imagine that you can control the price now- give QianHu/ Petmart/ C328/ Ah Chun a run for their $. Remember how ex we got the Zebras from them? Now, if any new plecomaniac wants a Zebra, he should not pay more than $45 ea for our memebers (Gan @ Neo Tiew or PlecoHut @ Joo Seng or [email protected] where?)- another plus point for this forum. Will you consider conducting a public lecture at our clubhouse for beginers an start a group of Imperial Zebra breeders in the forum?

----------


## francis

Allen,that`s great man.congrats.[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## kunner

Allen, look like u have been waiting for this moment for years and all your baran baran brought previous is all come into use.

----------


## mandz

wah akoh, ur tank crowded or not? my tank got space leh. heehee..........

----------


## akoh

Hi Ppl !, Guess the next difficult task is bringing up these Juv. Zebra ( they're are about 12mm in length ), Cheers [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## huaikong

congrats allen.ur best ever national day gift for u.... :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  


rgds

----------


## hoppinghippo

Congrats!!! I got suggestion, put on your mask and snorkles and dip your head in and snap pictures!!!!![ :Grin: ]

----------


## YES

wow.. congrats.. 
got pics to show the babies L046..  :Smile:

----------


## spilopterus

First thing first. Pictures pictures pictures!!! 

Next thing, isn't L046 the pleco that is black and white like a zebra that is now on sale at Gan? Cause if they are, awesome man akoh!! Whatever pleco it is, please do be good at it so you can share with us how you did it and perhaps make it more famous in Singapore. Ole!!! Father of the Singaporean Pleco.

----------


## kelstorm

wow... congrats akoh.. u must be a very happy &amp;quot;father&amp;quot; now.. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 8/13/2002 12:00:36 AM 
> 
> First thing first. Pictures pictures pictures!!! 
> 
> Next thing, isn't L046 the pleco that is black and white like a zebra that is now on sale at Gan? Cause if they are, awesome man akoh!! Whatever pleco it is, please do be good at it so you can share with us how you did it and perhaps make it more famous in Singapore. Ole!!! Father of the Singaporean Pleco.
> 
> ----------------


guys ! sorry no picture coz' don't own a D/Camera, any volunteer ? good chance to see plecos tank and L046 Zebra breeding tank set-up !.[ :Grin: ]
Spilopterus ! yes it's the L046 Zebra pleco. Well ! really hope ( keeping my toes and fingers Xed ) that I'm successful in breeding and caring for the fries - &amp;quot; Bred in captivity &amp;quot; [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 
Hoppinghippo ! toooo bad ! it's a 4'tank !. I'll gear up if it is a 8' tank ! man ! just imagine no &amp;quot; bottom time &amp;quot; can stay hrs taking U/water pictures of Zebra [ :Grin: ] 
Ppl ! I have good and bad news, the good news is ( hope I'm right ) found some zebra eggs ( abt 5 to 6 pcs ) inside another PVC tubing ! [:0] [ :Grin: ]. The bad news is while cleaning up the tank last evening, I found 1 dead baby zebra  :Sad:  and my 3 pcs of baby dwarf farlowella is no where in sight !  :Sad:  think the adult zebra must have have them for lunch or dinner !  :Sad: . Man ! hope they're hiding somewhere in the drift wood ! cheers !

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## coryfav

&amp;quot;Father of the Singaporean Pleco&amp;quot; - i like that! lolz![ :Grin: ] 

allen, 8' tank can put on full gear and get in. but 4' tank also no problem, lah! just put on your mask and stick your head in! :Smile:  [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 8/13/2002 9:54:10 AM 
> 
> allen, 8' tank can put on full gear and get in. but 4' tank also no problem, lah! just put on your mask and stick your head in! [] 
> ----------------


flor ! can't lah ! sekali blackout ![ :Knockout: ] [:0] [ :Grin: ] how ? [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## coryfav

lolz! after you blacked out.. imagine this picture...
all the baby zebras come and stick to your face... da da, da da! :Kiss:  [ :Grin: ]

----------


## rain

Allen!!!!

can i reserve two L046 from you first !!! plssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## coryfav

lydia, ask allen to start spawning some exotic corys too, lah! :Razz:  [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 8/13/2002 10:48:56 AM 
> 
> can i reserve two L046 from you first !!! 
> 
> ----------------


Lydia, sure ! BUT ! I'm still in the prototype stage, once I'm in mass production, no prob. lah ! cheer ! [ :Grin: ] 

Flor ! miraculously I was awaken by the cries of L046 babies !. Man ! like that how to part with my babies 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 8/13/2002 11:05:53 AM 
> 
> lydia, ask allen to start spawning some exotic corys too, lah! [] 
> ----------------


Looks like I'll have to go full time liao ! Plecory FF [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## kelstorm

[/quote]
Looks like I'll have to go full time liao ! Plecory FF [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving !
akoh 
----------------
sounds like more tanks coming your way allen.. hahaha

----------


## coryfav

kelvin, correction:

BIGGER tanks! even FISHROOMS! sorry, mistake, SPAWNING ROOMS!

 :Evil:  [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

Wahaahaahaahaahaahaahaa ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## lip

guys ! sorry no picture coz' don't own a D/Camera, any volunteer ? good chance to see plecos tank and L046 Zebra breeding tank set-up !.

--------------------------

Allen, where do you stay? Would be glad to take photos of your &amp;quot;babies&amp;quot; if the time can be coordinated.  :Wink:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 8/13/2002 12:06:37 PM 
> 
> Allen, where do you stay? Would be glad to take photos of your &amp;amp;amp;quot;babies&amp;amp;amp;quot; if the time can be coordinated.  
> ----------------


lip ! I'm putting up at Joo seng Road. Mon Tues anytime after 5.30pm, Wed Thur &amp;amp; Fri are out coz' have to conduct Swimming classes, Sat Sun afternoon no prob. Thanks.

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## lip

Allen, looks like its got to be sat afternoon. 5 pm can?

i m sending you my hp by pm  :Smile:

----------


## spilopterus

I think right now the most important thing is for you to do some research on your water chemistry and the temperature, what plants involved. It all play part in it.

Did you go to any website to research on how to breed them? post them here if you could. 

So, now how you want us to call you? Ah-Pa, Daddy, Father or lao peh?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> 
> 
> Allen, looks like its got to be sat afternoon. 5 pm can?
> 
> ----------------


lip, sounds ok to me ! so tentatively Sat, 5pm , will updatre IF ANY &amp;quot; DRAMATIC OR DRASTIC &amp;quot; THING HAPPENED,
Keeping my toes and fingers X , Thanks , Xie Xie, Kum Sai, Arigato , Terima Kasih ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## lip

errrhhh.....will need your contact number and full address leh..... :Razz:  . Joo Seng Road quite long i think......

pm me or sms me.  :Smile:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 8/13/2002 2:34:36 PM 
> 
> I think right now the most important thing is for you to do some research on your water chemistry and the temperature, what plants involved. It all play part in it.
> 
> Did you go to any website to research on how to breed them? post them here if you could. 
> 
> So, now how you want us to call you? Ah-Pa, Daddy, Father or lao peh? 
> ----------------


spilopterus, here a quick one - ph is abt 7.0, temp is 29 degree C, no plants just gravel, neutral rocks and drift woods.
I did quite a bit of research from www.planetfishcat.com very comprehensive write out on breeding of L046, check it out.
Ah-Pa, Daddy, Father ! man ! just call me AL. [ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## akoh

lip , my HP is 97329804

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## akoh

:Sad:  came back home and found another 2 dead babies zebra  :Sad: , there should be another 2 more hiding somewhere. Could it be the partial water change which I did over the weekend ?. If it is ! man ! they're really fragile !  :Sad: . Hope the 2 and the eggs are doing ok ! 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## stormhawk

akoh, Hypancistrus zebra fries are very sensitive to water quality, especially when it comes to a water change. the article on spawning them at planetcatfish.com has details on that.

----------


## kunner

Allen mind u, the babies are very sensitive on water quality. I only top up water or change less than 1 gallon of water. For the 1st 3 month. This will only minimize the death rate. I left 3 babies from the last spwan 2 months back with initially 14!!!

----------


## hwchoy

use Newater!

----------


## spilopterus

since 4 ft, why don't you NOT change it? Or do minute daily changes. About a large cup like that. Then it won't differ one bit that drastically. 

Try 5% daily, like that not so bad.

----------


## akoh

yah ! think I better go easy on the partial water change AND to top-up with Newater ![ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## vinz

Allen,

You're changing the water to reduce nitrate levels, right? Why don't you check the nitrate levels before changing the water? After a few days, you should have a rough idea how much the nitrates increase per day/week and just follow a fixed schedule/amount of water change.

Maybe the chlorine/chloramine/etc/patogens going in are more harmful to the young gills then the nitrates in your matured tank.

----------


## hwchoy

maybe throw some floating plants to suck up the nutrients.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 8/14/2002 10:24:08 AM 
> 
> Allen,
> 
> You're changing the water to reduce nitrate levels, right? Why don't you check the nitrate levels before changing the water? After a few days, you should have a rough idea how much the nitrates increase per day/week and just follow a fixed schedule/amount of water change.
> 
> Maybe the chlorine/chloramine/etc/patogens going in are more harmful to the young gills then the nitrates in your matured tank.
> ----------------


Vinz ! &amp;quot; mati&amp;quot; could have resulted from &amp;quot; water parameter &amp;quot; and &amp;quot; kenan killed by the adults &amp;quot;. I have 12 adult zebra and 6 dwarf farlowella in this 4 footer . Anyway kum sai for ur pointer ! Thks !

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## small fish

Allen:

Congrate. Would like to visit your&amp;quot;PlecoHut&amp;quot; as in the process of learning to keep Pleco.

Need to learn from u man.[:0] [:0]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 8/14/2002 11:56:58 PM 
> 
> Allen:
> 
> Congrate. Would like to visit your&amp;amp;amp;quot;PlecoHut&amp;amp;amp;quot; as in the process of learning to keep Pleco.
> 
> Need to learn from u man.[:0] [:0] 
> ----------------


Small Fish ! Kum sai ! u're welcome to visit the &amp;quot; Plecohut&amp;quot;, or u can ask me if u need help ! oh yah ! think there was a thread on Pleco tank setup in the fishkeeping section , check it out ! cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## kelstorm

small fish,
to visit pleco hut.. need to pay admission fees leh.. varies from season to season.. and fish feed is available at $1.. for more details.. check out with akoh.. hahahaha..[ :Grin: ] 
paiseh.. using your quote, allen.. hahaha

----------


## rain

yo allen!! so u found the mia babies already?? r they ok?? r they eating well??

.... when can i take them home [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] LOL

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> 
> yo allen!! so u found the mia babies already?? r they ok?? r they eating well??
> 
> ----------------


Lydia, I managed to spot 1 yesterday ! inside the pvc tubing, man ! the thing about these little fellow is that they only make their appearance during the night and when lights are off ! man ! I oso hope they're ok and eating well !.
When ! at the breeding rate they're ( L046 ) going ! man ! reckon many many moons must come lah ! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] I'll let you know ! cheers [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 8/15/2002 2:38:42 PM 
> 
> need to pay admission fees leh.. varies from season to season.. and fish feed is available at $1.. for more details.. check out with akoh.. hahahaha..[] 
> 
> ----------------


Kel ! u forgot about the half price for student with concession pass ! Oh Yah ! latest promotion ! 20% off on admission and fish feed for all AQ Members. [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## coryfav

allen, don't forget the senior citizens![:0] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

Kel ! u forgot about the half price for student with concession pass ! Oh Yah ! latest promotion ! 20% off on admission and fish feed for all AQ Members. [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 
----------------
*pengz*... hahaha.. can use my international student card?? &amp;quot;overseas&amp;quot; student leh.. on budget.. hahaha...

----------


## lip

Hi all. Managed to take some photos at Allen's place on Sat. Sorry, couldn't get the zebra babies on photos[ :Knockout: ] , but will try again. 

In the mean time, take a look at the his breeding pipe, his farlowella guarding the eggs, and his altums.......[ :Grin: ]

----------


## AirStern

woah, cool pics you have there, me cannot attined such high level of photography, really my shi fu man.. 

akoh's tanks are really a looker, not to mention the cute zebra's babies amd farlo's eggies ... and of coz, the massive plecos collection

----------


## akoh

Paul/Lip ! thanks for taking the time to drop by to take those pictures. Sorry for not able to locate the bal. 2pcs of Juv. Zebra, but glad that you guys mamaged to see the newly hatched wriggling L046 and not forgetting the Dwarf Farlowwella eggs. Oh Yah ! sorry if my 2 rascal have created havor ! [ :Grin: ].
Lip !, man ! I freak out over ur Canon D100 D/camera, beli gien ! now have to skip meals, diving trips and save $ for 1 unit of NIkon D/Camera !. Once again Xie Xie, Terima Kasih, Kum Sai, Arigato, Thanks for ur help. Cheers [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## lip

no prob, allen. me think that the pics didn't turn out that great. [ :Embarassed: ] will try harder when ur new batch of L046 babes flaunt themselves. :Wink:

----------


## acidjc

hmmmm
congra aKoh on your new fries.. how they doing now?? :Smile:  

hmmmmm...sorry folks[ :Knockout: ] 
wat is L046?[ :Grin: ]

----------


## acidjc

sorry.. I mean why u called the fish L046?

why L046 and not something else???[ :Grin: ]

----------


## nizz

> ----------------
> On 8/19/2002 2:19:07 PM 
> 
> sorry.. I mean why u called the fish L046?
> 
> why L046 and not something else???[] 
> ----------------



Hahaha...welcome to pleco-world Acid Fish...

I asked the same question when i first began this hobby.....

Anyway, i believe the numbering system was started by a sicko (someone not unlike akoh!!!)who was frustrated wif conjuring scientific names for the various plecos as he discovered them...so for convenience sake, he/she chose a numbering system instd...number fetish i guess...

But seriously, i believe there's a logical system to it....the numbers basically refer to a particular breed of pleco (which mostly have a scientific name as well...but who remembers scientific names other than akoh rite?!?!?!)...it's like mercedes 200, 210, 230, etc....

In any case, akoh will step in anytime soon to give a much better explanation...he's the pleco master...(&amp;amp; dive master too...)

akoh: Just kidding around yah?!

Nizz

----------


## hoppinghippo

hey Nizz, you're right! Always tot the numbering was confusing and unneccesary, but come to think of it, that's the same as car model labelling and we don't think twice about how strange it sounds to go &amp;quot;fwah look, 240...&amp;quot; and &amp;quot;aiyah I saw a 320 last week&amp;quot;

----------


## akoh

Nizz ! no prob lah ! it's alway nice to inject some humor in our thread or else beli boooorrrriiiinnnng lah ! [ :Grin: ]. you're &amp;quot; spot-on &amp;quot; about all those &amp;quot; Pleco scientific names &amp;quot; man ! hope they'll do the same for Aquatic plants !.
Well ! AcidFish, L stands for a Loricarridae ( species of fish commonly known as Sucker mouth catfish or &amp;quot; eat poop fish &amp;quot; [ :Grin: ] ) same as C for Corydoras. 046 is just a serial number assigned to a particular fish ( in this case it happen to be Zebra Pleco, Imperial Pleco ) or 018 for Goldie or Sunshine Pleco. have fun and welcome to PLECORYMANIA ! [ :Grin: ].
HH ! not forgetting the E series, C Series, S class, CE, CLK, SLK etc [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] Cheers !

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## akoh

Acidfish, some of the common species are : Acanthicus, Ancistrus, Baryancistrus, Chaetostoma, Farlowella, Glyptoperichthys, Hypancistrus, Hypostomus, Leporacanthicus, Panaque, Peckoltia, Pseudacanthicus, Sturisoma etc. Some are Veg., Omni. and Carni. Cheers ! 
[ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## akoh

Quick update ! the 3rd batch L046 fries ( 5 pcs ) are abt 12 to 15 mm and the Dwarf Royal Farlowella fries ( 9 pcs ) are abt 25 to 40 mm in length [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ].
I noticed that the adult female Zebra always mate with the same male ! ! ! and alway in the same PVC tubing ! ! !, man ! lucky chap !  :Evil:  [ :Grin: ].


Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## rain

so allen!!
when u selling ah?? [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 10/14/2002 12:42:11 PM 
> 
> so allen!!
> when u selling ah?? [] 
> ----------------


Both L046 and Dwarf Royal Farlowella fries are extremely fragile ! even slight change in water parameter is enuff to knock them out ! [ :Knockout: ] So ! have to wait a while lah !. Think minimum size ( stable condition )for zebra is abt 1&amp;quot; and DRF is 2&amp;quot;. I'll update ! cheers ! [ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## lip

Allen! glad to know that your fries survived your absence [ :Grin: ] 

Your fries still shy? So which nite are you free for half an hour or so? How about Sat at about 7pm? I am out for most of the week except wed, and late on fri nite. Think you are as busy as well eh?

lip

----------


## lighter

Hi Akoh, i'm looking forward to your fries too! Btw, how long do you think it'll need for a 2&amp;quot; zebra to grow to maturity?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 10/14/2002 5:34:38 PM 
> 
> Allen! glad to know that your fries survived your absence [] 
> 
> Your fries still shy? So which nite are you free for half an hour or so? How about Sat at about 7pm? I am out for most of the week except wed, and late on fri nite. Think you are as busy as well eh?
> 
> lip
> ----------------


lip, Yah I'm glad they made it too !, the first thing I do beside hugging my kids after my dive trip - is to check if they ( Zebra fries ) are ok ![ :Grin: ].
Wed, Thur and Fri I'm out ! coz' have to conduct swimming training/classes. Sat. is out too ! coz' company AD&amp;amp;D. Guess that leaves to-nite and Sun nite, reckon to-nite is the best lah ! coz' I just did partial water change last night and the Viz is super good !. Moreover the Zebra fries are taking cover in a drift wood/PVC tubing near the front glass panel ! good position for closeup shots ! so ! what you reckon ? thanks in advance ! [ :Grin: ].

Lighter , L046 growth rate is very very slow, generally it takes about 7 days for the eggs to hatch, from newly hatching to 1/2 ' is abt 1 month , 1/2&amp;quot; to 1&amp;quot; is abt 2 to 4 mths, 1&amp;quot; to 2&amp;quot; is abt 6 to 8 mths and 2&amp;quot; to 3&amp;quot; mature adult is abt 12 to 16 mths. The time frame ( from egg to adult )just an estimate I gathered over the years of keeping L046 imperial or Zebra Pleco, Have Fun ! Cheers [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## lip

Allen, tonite will be difficult for me. Dun wanna disturb you on a Sunday nite either. In that case, perhaps next Mon or Sat evening? Unfortunately, I am likely to be as busy next week...[ :Knockout: ]

----------


## ikan

Akoh, how old are the L46 (the parents).
Did you buy them when they were very young or as an adult?
Well done man!!!
People in Perth still trying to breed them with no success.
You know how expensive they are here!

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 10/15/2002 10:28:48 AM 
> 
> Allen, tonite will be difficult for me. Dun wanna disturb you on a Sunday nite either. In that case, perhaps next Mon or Sat evening? Unfortunately, I am likely to be as busy next week...[] 
> ----------------


lip, next Mon is fine with me !, but if you're busy next week, we can alway do it some other time. Hope nothing drastic happen to &amp;quot; my L046 babies &amp;quot; keeping fingers and toes Xed !. Update me ! cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 10/15/2002 12:02:21 PM 
> 
> Akoh, how old are the L46 (the parents).
> Did you buy them when they were very young or as an adult?
> Well done man!!!
> People in Perth still trying to breed them with no success.
> You know how expensive they are here!
> ----------------


ikan, think the parent are abt 4 to 5 yrs old now, I bought them about 3 to 4 yrs ago at 1.5 &amp;quot; ( still juvenile ). They're abt 3&amp;quot; now ! and very mature ! and very nice !  :Razz:  [ :Grin: ].
I lost all 1st and 2nd batch of fries ( 8 pcs in total ), the current 3rd batch fries ( 4 pcs ) so far so good lah ! they're doing okay ( touch wood ! ) and the 4th batch ( abt 4 to 5 eggs ) just laid a couple of days ago. The father is now busy jagaring/nursing/protecting the eggs, damn protective father ! , literally chasing away any tom, dick and harry than swim near &amp;quot; his &amp;quot; pvc tubing  :Mad:  [bigsmile:]. BTW how much are they ( LFS ) currently asking for L046 in Oz ? , Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## lip

OK Allen. will sms you.

----------


## ikan

Good to hear that your zebra babies are doing well.
Well thay are still around $600 aech, damn expensive.

That's why every time I go to SIngapore I always want to take some home in a drinking bottle but too afraid. They look so nice.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> They are still around $600 each, damn expensive.
> 
> That's why every time I go to SIngapore I always want to take some home in a drinking bottle but too afraid. They look so nice. 
> 
> ----------------


Ikan ! forget about breeding bristlenose man ! u better switch to Zebra breeding ! man ! 600 bucks a pcs !. BTW hows the bristlenose breeding program coming along [ :Grin: ], Cheers ! 

Safe Diving !

----------


## lighter

wah! which place is that which is selling L046 at $600 each?

----------


## akoh

lighter - Oz

Lip - JIC my hp no. : 97329804, cheers ![ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## lip

Hi allen. Just sms you. anyway, I am damn busy and got stuff to rush out by today/tomorrow. So tonite will be out. will call you if i can make it tomorrow, and see if you are free too.

Otherwise, sat how? after this week, i may have to go mia until december[ :Knockout: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Hi allen. Just sms you. anyway, I am damn busy and got stuff to rush out by today/tomorrow. So tonite will be out. will call you if i can make it tomorrow, and see if you are free too.
> 
> Otherwise, sat how? after this week, i may have to go mia until december[] 
> ----------------


Lip, got ur sms, no prob. if u're busy ! We can alway make it some other time !. Thur, Fri and Sat are out for me !coz'got swimming training in the evening lah !, well ! no hurry lah ! some other time ! , Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## ikan

Akoh, I know some people brought them back when they went overseas.
I don't mind paying $300 each so 5 of them will cost me $1500. Anybody willing to bring them in for me? Hehehe
My peppermint/snowflakes bristlenose is still not spawning. The only one spawning is the common bristlenose. I ordered two tanks this week hopefully I got them next week. They are 3'x18&amp;quot;x18&amp;quot; tanks, one of them is for snowflakes and catfish only tank. I only have 4 adult snowflakes and maybe I'll get royal whiptail like you have too.
The decoration will be driftwood with anubias nana and java fern with no gravel. The filter will be Eheim cannister 2213 (the old one) and Eheim 1250 pump to attached to a filter foam to create strong current.
Got any suggestion?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Maybe I'll get royal whiptail like you have too.
> The decoration will be driftwood with anubias nana and java fern with no gravel. The filter will be Eheim cannister 2213 (the old one) and Eheim 1250 pump to attached to a filter foam to create strong current.
> Got any suggestion?
> ----------------


Ikan, think u better get the Dwarf Royal instead coz' the Royal is a bit too big for ur 3' tank !. 
Man ! look like u're all set for breeding ! have fun ! &amp;amp; good luck ! [ :Grin: ].
BTW my L046 4th batch, ready hatched ! [ :Grin: ] I can see the fries wriggling inside the PVC tubing ! Whoppi ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## lighter

congrats!!! btw, your L046 breeding tank did you put any other fish inside? Or was it solely only all L046 inside? And no gravel right?

----------


## loupgarou

akoh, how did you sex them? or did you just get a whole bunch?

----------


## ikan

Akoh, do you air pump to oxygenate the water? What filter do you use?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 10/24/2002 12:38:57 PM 
> 
> congrats!!! btw, your L046 breeding tank did you put any other fish inside? Or was it solely only all L046 inside? And no gravel right?
> ----------------


Lighter, I have abt 6 pcs of Dwarf Royal Twig Catfish in the L046 breeding tank. Gravel is abt 4&amp;quot; thick mainly for holding all those 3&amp;quot; PVC &amp;quot; breeding cave &amp;quot; inserted to at abt 30 degree.
FYI , the Dwarf Royal Twig Catfish bred too ! i have abt 30 fries ranging from 1/2 to 11/2&amp;quot; ( from different batch ) [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> akoh, how did you sex them? or did you just get a whole bunch?
> ----------------


Chris, check out www.planetcatfish.com , It will give u a detail description of the sexes. I usually pick and choose ! it's difficult but somehow I'm lucky lah ! [ :Grin: ] managed to pick 2 female and 10 male ( breeding ratio is 1: 5 ).
Ikan, I'm currently using Eheim 2260 and 2228 for my 6' plecos tank and 2228 for the L046 breeding tank , both tanks are fitted with air diffusers. Cheers !

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## joopsg

Interested to get 1 of the Zebra from u. If u r willing to part, PM me..

----------


## akoh

Joopsg, I'm still building my L046 empire [ :Grin: ], moreover the fries are still very small and very weak ! hence it will be awhile before I can part with them. [ :Grin: ] . Will update ! cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## ikan

Akoh, me too want zebra fries and I like to have a dozen and I'll pay you $2,000 just please ship to Perth.[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> I like to have a dozen and I'll pay you $2,000 just please ship to Perth.[] [] [] 
> ----------------


Sure ! Sure ! DHL immediately ![ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## ikan

Akoh, I am sure you've been asked this before. Your zebra cats breed in caves or driftwood?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Your zebra cats breed in caves or driftwood? 
> ----------------


Ikan, I use 2&amp;quot; internal diameter x 8&amp;quot; length PVC tubings as cave, these PVC tubing are half insert into the gravel at approx. 30 degree - There you have it ! instant cave ! [ :Grin: ].Previously I was using bamboo BUT ! with the amount of &amp;quot; happeneing in the construction industry &amp;quot;, bamboos are hard to comeby ! . Oh yah ! before I forget ! remember to insert the PVC tubings sideway so that there is no direct eye contact or direct viewing from the front !. L046 very shy ! [ :Grin: ] 
The ONLY tankmate in my L046 breeding tank is the dwarf Royal Twig Catfish !, that's for easy maintenance and to control algae formation !. If you have 15 pcs of L046 in the your tank ! bet you wouldn't want to take risk by putting other fishes [ :Grin: ]. 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## ikan

Thanks for the info. Your gravel must be quite thick to insert the pipe.
I am going to try pvc pipes, yesteday I bought few pots of different shape for caves. The hollow logs that I use have funny smell and slime coating, I don't think it's good for the water. The ancistrus still use them maybe they have no choice.

Frankly if I had 15 Zebra here I'll be famous.[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Your gravel must be quite thick to insert the pipe.
> Frankly if I had 15 Zebra here I'll be famous.[] [] 
> ----------------


ikan, the gravel is abt 4&amp;quot; thick, bottom layer 3&amp;quot; of 2 to 3 mm and top 1&amp;quot; of 5 to 6 mm. 
If I have 15 Kangaroos here ! I'll be famous too ! 
[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## ikan

I am thinking of buying a school of diamond tetras to make my ancitrus tank more interesting. Does snaybody know if they like strong current like 1600 ltrs/hours on 200 ltrs tank.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> strong current like 1600 ltrs/hours on 200 ltrs tank.
> ----------------


iakn, IMO think it's a bit too strong for them !.

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## pipsqueak

Akoh, congrats on breeding the L046, thats some acheivement man!
Thinking of keeping plecos next time, they all look so 'exotic', but sooo ex!

ikan, why is it that the fishes in australia are so ex?!
Is it because of the import of tropical fishes or the strict taxes on live animals being brought in to Australia?
I saw neon tetras in Melbourne Chapel St going for A$2.70 each!

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Akoh, congrats on breeding the L046, thats some acheivement man!
> Thinking of keeping plecos next time, they all look so 'exotic', but sooo ex!
> ----------------


Hi Pipsqueak ! , Thks !. Check out the thread on AKOH's Babies ! and AKOH Pleco Hut ! there are some pictures of the L046 fries, Dwarf Royal Twig fries and my pleco tanks ! I can't agree less about them being exotic and expensive !, well guess that's the &amp;quot; price &amp;quot; [ :Grin: ] we have to pay !. Have Fun ! cheers ! [ :Grin: ].

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## ikan

It's because the strict import law they are illlegal import. They are expensive because someone have to smuggle them in.
Yes, neon tetra is about $1.50 - 2.00, Cardinal tetras $5 - 6.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> It's because the strict import law they are illlegal import. They are expensive because someone have to smuggle them in.
> Yes, neon tetra is about $1.50 - 2.00, Cardinal tetras $5 - 6. 
> ----------------


Kawan !, so it's illegal to sell then huh ! [:0] so all current your &amp;quot;bristle stuffs&amp;quot; and / or &amp;quot;Black and white stripe lobangs&amp;quot; are thru' your local networking or are they available in the lfs ?  :Razz:  [ :Grin: ] Cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## ikan

It's actually legal to sell and keep but not to import them. The argument is that those fish were here before the strict import law was introduced. For example my LFS has a pair of panaque I think it's the common one for $3,500 at the moment. They are not on the import list but it's okay to sell them. Even the common bristlenose taht we can buy from any lfs for $5 is not on the import list. 
I was told that since the 9/11 it has been more difficult to bring fish in suitcases because they do more checking. It's not something that I'll try myself. But with such high price there will always people that willing to risk it.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> For example my LFS has a pair of panaque I think it's the common one for $3,500 at the moment. 
> ----------------


 :Razz:  3,500 bucks for a pair of panaque ! man ! I have a few species of panaques in my 6' tank ! man ! I'm rich ! [ :Grin: ].

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------

